
Many Hits, Some Misses: The Post-Crash Web Rush (1996) - kick
https://www.nytimes.com/1996/08/06/nyregion/many-hits-some-misses-the-post-crash-web-rush.html
======
Scoundreller
Interesting to see that NYT gives an IP address link to USA Today.

All the links to resources are broken, except the Point de Repere, by a
resident of the affected, is still online at the same link, last updated in
2001:

[http://kbsb.com/FLT800/](http://kbsb.com/FLT800/)

I guess that's a point for the "quarterback theorists", and a point against
the "official sites".

------
topkai22
Fascinating time capsule. I remember the TWA flight 800 coverage very well- I
was scheduled to fly the same route and flight number the following week. I
remember a bit of rampant speculation online back then as well ("eyewitnesses"
seeing streaks headed towards the plane that might be SAMs) that I think
leaked into TV news. Some things never change

------
birdyrooster
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200304021004/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200304021004/https://www.nytimes.com/1996/08/06/nyregion/many-
hits-some-misses-the-post-crash-web-rush.html)

------
1024core
That article is 24 years old now. There are people on this forum who were not
even born then! My, how time flies.

